# Omgoatness freakkyyyy!!!!



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

AAHHHHHH!!!!!  

So, I here this gunshot while I am getting the mail at 8:00 last night, look down the road, and there is a guy walking towards me, so I run like heck and get into the house.

This morning, we are delivering some goats, and we get stopped by a SWAT team guy. He puts his hand on his gun and makes us roll the window down. He says he needs to see if there is a guy hiding in our car, because SOMEONE SHOT A DEPUTY LAST NIGHT. 

Where I saw the guy last night, well, he coul've taken that road to go to the place he is now!!!!

OMGOATNESS That is so freaky!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Last night was the guy you saw the shooter or an officer?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, well I don't know who he was. He might've been the shooter though, as we live in the middle of nowhere and NO ONE takes a walk down our road. And I saw him right after I heard a very close gunshot.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

You might want to tell the police what you saw, how he was dressed, which way he was headed anything you can remember. If he shot a deputy he has proven himself dangerous. It would be best for the police to catch him quickly and any information they have will help them.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I told the SWAT guy. He wasn't too interested in what I had to say. Plus, I don't remember too much about him... I saw him and RAN! lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well if you told the SWAT guy then you officially told them since he was on duty and looking. They never act very interested unless it is really something new, they are trained to have a poker face.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How scary....Glad you are ok..and the guy (if he was the shooter) didnt pick your place to hold out in...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

OMGoatness is right!!! Freaky!! 

My warped mind has that "I shot the Sheriff, but I didn't shoot the deputy" song stuck in head now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I shot the Sheriff, but I didn't shoot the deputy" song stuck in head now


Me too little Bits !!! lol and my kids now have a new Safe "sware" word LOL OmGoatness


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:laugh: omgoatness is a great safe swear, grace should get an award!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay! I get awarded! Hope it's a Nubian?

I use that all the time. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

onder: well I don't have nubians anymore .... so maybe somebody else will send you one


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, sure don't need that kind of excitement.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oooooh no. It was so scary to think that the shooter could have been less then 30 feet away from me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How scary  Glad you are OK.


----------

